# HI END 2CH/5.4HT



## victor tubeman (Feb 3, 2010)

main room
speakers martin logan prodigy,centre logos,rear request,ceiling definitive technology.
subs,2 revel b15 ,subs 2 x SGR ss18p mal x 125lt
amps,audio research reference 600mkIII mono blocks left,right
krell theatre amp standard 
bat vk-500
Peavey cs4080hz
pre amps,proceed avp
bat vk-5 tube
copland cva306 6 channel tube pre blue ray only
cd transport mark levinson reference No 31.5
dac, jadis js2mkII
blue ray,pioneer bdp-lx71 analog out audio only
iscan vp50
JVC hd-100(rs2) 110inch 16/9 screen
Samsung 50 inch plasma tv.
cables, nordost,mit,audioquest,monster
foxtel iq2,set top toshiba hdd-j35(
Room 2,
crt rear pro panasonic tx-56p800h 56 inch 
def technology mythos 4,rear right,rear left
Subs 2 x genesis 900
toshiba hd-xe1ky
denon 3805,
cables mit
foxtel iq.
ROOM 3, 2 chan
Room is approx 8m x 7m .

Speakers: Avantgarde Duo.

CD Transport : Mark Levinson No 31.5 REF(Analogue TT to add later)

DAC : Jadis JS2mkII (for now)

PRE AMP : Concert Fidelity CF-080LSX

AMPS : Wavelength Audio Napoleon Silver Mono,s hot rodded and (300B SET 8watt) with EAT tubes and all other are NOS tubes.

Cables : Interconnects PSC audio ,silver.

Speakers : Gryphon PSC reference (gold and silver cable).


regards victor


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW Victor!! you have some very nice gear there..:T
Do you have a dedicated theatre?


----------



## victor tubeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Prof,
Thankyou for your kind words.No,it is not a dedicated room,tv room with very little space spare?.Look forward to projector and screen going for 110inch 16/9 soon,70inch just does not cut it with my audio.
Regards Victor.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

victor tubeman said:


> .Look forward to projector and screen going for 110inch 16/9 soon,70inch just does not cut it with my audio.


That I can believe!! :bigsmile:
110" projection screen would be more in keeping with you audio side!! :T


----------

